# Amazon Swords???



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

I have a 55 gallon fresh water with a sand substrate (fluorite in the middle). I had 6 amazon swords in there but the started to get brown spots on them and some leaves would be stringy. Any experience this before? I've heard this is somewhat common.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trrturne said:


> I have a 55 gallon fresh water with a sand substrate (fluorite in the middle). I had 6 amazon swords in there but the started to get brown spots on them and some leaves would be stringy. Any experience this before? I've heard this is somewhat common.


tt: I have had h..l with the brown spots on my *Echinodorus 'Aquartica'* but have never had these spots on my *Echinodorus amazonicus*.

IMHO these brown spots are being generated by a deficiency of potassium (K) which is most likely or by a deficiency of nitrates which is less likely if you have fish in the tank and your nitrate concentration is above like 10ppm.

Just curious as to what you are using for fertilization?

I have never observed the "stringy leaves" but I have tons of light and in another thread many folks with hands on experience indicated that insufficient light would generate this condition.

TR


----------



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks for the response! As far as fertilization, i have the fluorite in the middle of my substrate and i pour in the recommended dose of florapride every time i do a water change. I don't know how old my bulbs are (they came with the tank (bought used)). I'm pretty sure i need new ones. They are florescent, but they're starting to get a yellow hue to them. That would make sense if it was all caused by insufficient light.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

trrturne said:


> thanks for the response! As far as fertilization, i have the fluorite in the middle of my substrate and i pour in the recommended dose of florapride every time i do a water change.


Travis:

I have never used FloraPride but have reviewed the *constltuents in the product description* as well as *EDTA* and the product should be working fairly well for you.

Have you considered dosing at 10ml/10G of WC water for several weeks and seeing what happens as I believe that the density and size of the brown spots will decrease due to the Potassium in the Potassium Sulfate (K2SO4) which is a constituent of the FloraPride.




trrturne said:


> I don't know how old my bulbs are (they came with the tank (bought used)). I'm pretty sure i need new ones. They are florescent, but they're starting to get a yellow hue to them. That would make sense if it was all caused by insufficient light.


Travis:

I do not know that inadequate lighting is causing the brown spots, although it may be contributory, but per the thread which I cited in my previous post *(and have finally found for you to review)* the "stringyness" of the swords is probably due to inadequate lighting.

TR


----------

